# Portweiterleitung beim Telekom Speedport W724V



## Gadget2 (31. Januar 2016)

Nabend,

mich bremst es beim Einrichten meines RasPi gerade etwas aus. 

*Problemstellung:*
Ich würde gern vom Internet aus per RDP und SSH auf meinem RasPi kommen. 

*Aktueller Stand:*
Vom eigenen Netz aus funktioniert der Zugriff problemlos. Die DynDNS-Funktion habe ich über selfhost.eu hergestellt. Entsprechende Daten sind im Router hinterlegt und das Portal auf selhost.eu zeigt auch die aktuelle externe IP meines Routers an. Die DNS-Auflösung an sich funktioniert natürlich auch. 

*Problem:*
Wie richte ich jetzt die Portweiterleitung richtig im Router ein? Drauflos probieren hat leider nicht geholfen.  Screenshot anbei.

*Frage außerdem:*
Wenn es denn funktioniert, wie kann ich über die beiden Ports am besten auf das RasPi zugreifen? Über die entsprechende URL im Browser (mydomain.selfhost.eu:3389) oder kann ich das auch in mstsc eingeben? Selbe Frage für SSH, Browser oder SecureCRT?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Hat das denn noch keiner umgesetzt?  Ich meine der Speedport hat doch auch die DynDNS- und Portforwarding-Einstellungen, dann muss das doch auch irgendwie realisierbar sein.


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe leider das Vorgängeer Modell (Speedport W723V ) und da schaut das alles ein bisschen anders aus.. deswegen keine Screenshots - Sorry.

Wenn du in deine Einstellungen -> Portweiterleitung schaust , müsstest du dort Port 22 TCP/UDP weiterleiten ( für SSH)
Und auf deinem PI ein SSH Serer erstellen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast . 
Ich weiß natürlich nicht von was du auf deinen PI zugreifen willst ? (Windows , Linux o.ä) 
Wenn der SSH server soweit läuft müsstest du (wenn du Windows benutzen willst ) dir noch Putty als SSH Client für Windows runterladen und dann ganz normal über den Client eine SSH verbindung aufbauen können. (vorrausgesetzt dein PI blockt den Port nicht)


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Okay, 

nochmal zum klarstellen.

1. vom internen LAN aus klappt der Zugriff (RDP & SSH) auf das Raspberry ohne Probleme
2. an den Ports scheitert es auch nicht, genutzt werden natürlich 3389 & 22 (TCP)

Das Problem ist, dass das Portforwarding nicht funktioniert. Deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob mit dem Router schon jemand das Portforwarding funktionieren konfiguriert hat, oder ob jemand sonst noch etwas auffällt.

Wie im Screenshot zu sehen, habe ich eine Regel, für den RDP-Port angelegt, die den Zugriff eigentlich ans Raspberry weiterleiten sollte. Ich habe auch schon versucht unten bei "dynamische Portfreischaltung" den Port einzutragen, ohne Erfolg.

Das war mein grundsätzliches Problem.


Die Frage nach den Tools war nur erstmal optional.

*@Goldini50:*
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du bei dir jetzt eingerichtet hast und ob du DynDNS nutzt, aber wie greifst du denn auf deine Geräte zu? Wenn du sagen wir mal per SSH auf ein Gerät hinter deinem Router gehen willst, gibst du "mydomain.selfhost.eu:22" im Browser ein, oder nimmst du Putty? Wenn ja, was gibst du in Putty ein?


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2016)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du bei dir jetzt eingerichtet hast und ob du DynDNS nutzt, aber wie greifst du denn auf deine Geräte zu? Wenn du sagen wir mal per SSH auf ein Gerät hinter deinem Router gehen willst, gibst du "mydomain.selfhost.eu:22" im Browser ein, oder nimmst du Putty? Wenn ja, was gibst du in Putty ein?



Jap, ich habe ebenfalls einen DynDNS eingerichtet und greife wie oben beschrieben via SSH auf meine Geräte zu. Dazu gebe ich einfach die lokale IP  des jeweiligen Geräts ein.

Kannst du mal bitte ein Screenshot machen von dem Menu wo man die Portweiterleitungen einstellen kann ? 
Alternativ könntest du dort auch die Mac-Adresse des PI´s angeben das würde auch funktionieren .


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Wenn du außerhalb deines Netzwerkes bist, gibst du (sagen wir mal im Putty) die lokale IP deines Geräts ein!?  Das klingt für mich aber nach VPN. 

Mein Screenshot zeigt eigentlich die Einstellungen für die Portweiterleitung.


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2016)

Ach du redest von außerhalb ... Nein dafür benutze ich die angegebene Adresse myspeedport.selfhost.eu . Nur für innerhalb des Netzes benutze ich die IP oder auch host Namen .

Im übrigen sehe ich auf deinen Screenshot nur "Portfreigabe" und "Portumleitung" ... ist Portumleitung = Portweiterleitung ?? Weil bei mir ist das extra aufgegliedert.
Ich kann bei Portweiterleitung einen Port auswählen und das Gerät auf den es weitergeleitet werden soll.


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Ja wie gesagt, für mich geht es NUR um externe Zugriffe. Von intern funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

Und von außen gehst du dann über den Browser? Für SSH Zugriff z.B.: mydomain.selfhost.eu:22 

Ich muss noch mal gucken, aber das ist erstmal das Einzige, was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2016)

Ja aber ohne extra den Port anzugeben,  da ich nur ein Gerät habe welches hinter dem Router steht habe ich eine Weiterleitungsregel eingestellt die mich direkt auf das gewünschte Gerät umleitet bei eingabe der url .


----------



## Deep Thought (3. Februar 2016)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Und von außen gehst du dann über den Browser? Für SSH Zugriff z.B.: mydomain.selfhost.eu:22



Ein Browser kann kein ssh. 
In Putty einfach Adresse und Port eintragen.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man übrigens nicht unbedingt den Standard-Port nehmen. Der wird praktisch ständig angegriffen. Besser man macht eine Portumleitung mit einem beliebigen Port (bis 65535). Also z.b. [extern] Port 50815 -> [RasPi] Port 22.
In Putty dann natürlich auch den entsprechenden Port (und externe Adresse) eintragen.


----------



## Laudian (3. Februar 2016)

Wie hast du denn getestet, ob deine aktuelle Portweiterleitung funktioniert ? Mit dem Mobiltelefon ?

Du kannst nämlich aus dem eigenen Netz nicht über das Internet auf dein eigenes Netz zugreifen, das ist üblicherweise aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert.

Deswegen am besten am Smartphone mal einen Hotspot einrichten und dann probieren


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du kannst nämlich aus dem eigenen Netz nicht über das Internet auf dein eigenes Netz zugreifen, das ist üblicherweise aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert.



Das ist natürlich eine Information, die mich schon mal etwas näher an die Lösung bringt hoffentlich. Gut, dann werd ich morgen noch mal meinen Firmen-Laptop zum Testen mitnehmen.

Ja, die Ports werden noch geändert, ging jetzt erstmal nur um den Funktionstest(daher die Regel auch noch deaktiviert).

Aber mal angenommen ich trage dort ein:
1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - raspberry-home

Dann müssten Pings an "mydomain.selfhost.eu" doch eigentlich an mein Raspberry weitergeleitet werden und beantwortet werden? Oder nicht?

Das kann ich zumindest jetzt schon mit dem Handy von extern testen. Und momentan funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Laudian (3. Februar 2016)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommen ich trage dort ein:
> 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - raspberry-home
> 
> Dann müssten Pings an "mydomain.selfhost.eu" doch eigentlich an mein Raspberry weitergeleitet werden und beantwortet werden? Oder nicht?



Nein, Ping hat nichts mit TCP / UDP zu tun.
Installiere dir doch einfach einen SSH Clienten auf dem Handy, richte 22 -22 - 22 - 22 - raspberry-home ein (TCP) und probiers damit.


----------



## Gadget2 (3. Februar 2016)

Nice, läuft.

Gut, dann war das Problem wirklich der Zickzack von Intern nach Extern nach Intern, weshalb es nicht geklappt hat.


----------

